# Lgd



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

For those of you who are considering a LGD, please make sure that they are well trained and acclimated to the public. We will have to put down our dearly beloved Great Pyr because she is too protective of our home. Three strikes and she is out for nipping the UPS and FedEx delivery people. She is such a wimp with our grandchildren that we didn't realize she considered our house protected territory. My girl is my responsibility, so after the last episode, she will have to go. Please think about this before you add a LGD to your family. And believe me, they can soon become a part of the family.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Why do you have to put her down? Could't you fence in a way she has no access to visitors? As far as she's concerned, she's just doing her job. Doesn't seem fair to put her down for that.

I don't know about the others here, but my LGD does not have free access to my front yard. We are planning to re-fence so she can be there when allowed, but the front gate will be closed so visitors can't just drive up. Having Doberman, I understand the need to make certain dogs and strangers don't meet unsupervised.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't understand why you would be putting her down for doing her job. (Maybe those delivery people can leave whatever outside your dog's territory. Our delivery people can come up to the gate but cannot get past it; so they leave whatever on their side of it.)


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

It is your dog. Technically, legally, Morally, yours to do with as you see fit.

I'm pretty sure there are many who would take her. We have no neighbors or delivery people....only the tax assessor, and last visit she left with my males paw print on her business suit, and a dozen ear of organic sweet corn.

Have you considered rescue?

We will have to put down our dearly beloved Great Pyr because she is too protective of our home...... they can soon become a part of the family.

Your comments contradict each other. I'm sure you can find a way around killing the poor thing.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Until you have walked in my shoes, don't judge me or my decisions. Our dog will not stay in our fenced back yard. We have even put an electric wire around the fence and she still gets out. My comments do not contradict one another. She has become almost a member of our family, but we are responsible for her actions when it comes to anyone who comes on our property. Check out your local laws and regulations. Our girl is too old to become adjusted to a new family. I would not subject her to that trauma. I can only think that those of you who have responded in a negative fashion have never really had to deal with our situation. The reason I posted this was to warn those who are considering getting a LGD what can happen so please spare me the guilt trip posts. We already feel bad enough without comments such as have been posted.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I could tell you were trying to warn people, and I felt justified in taking the dogs side to make sure you had considered alternatives.

I have put 2 , 14 year old dogs to sleep. Not because they were protective, but because they had lost their faculties and "nipped" as you say, family members. 

My dogs were failing.

I would not have commented, had I known that age was a factor.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I feel for you Linn, and I actually understand. We, too have put down a dog because it was a biter and fence jumper. It wasn't a pyr, but a rescue. It bit us twice in the year we had it, drew blood, but that wasn't what tipped the boat. The dog eventually found sport in killing poultry. It's one thing if it's our birds and our hands that are getting bit, but we were too afraid it would jump the fences (plural) find it's way to the neighbors, kill their birds and if the kids tried to intervene..... just way too much of a liability. A lawsuit like that and we could have lost everything we had.

There were two pyrs on the country road we live on when we first moved here. Beautiful, but beastly. The one across the way, at about 4 years old, started tearing into the head of household. Shocked, but attached, the family ut up with that until it eventually took the notion that the 12 year old son was a threat and attacked the boy. They put it down. 

The Great pyr belonging to the neighbors to the west regularly wandered down to our farm and began killing birds. It now lives in a chain link kennel and rarely comes out I'm told. 

Very sad....so yes, I not only understand the decision you're having to make, I've unfortunately seen some bad examples of the breed I guess. I'm truly sorry you're having to go through this. The peace of mind will help a little, but it's a tough decision to make. Very hard indeed.

Peace


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I could easily have been in your shoes. I had a doberman who recently passed . I knew she would bite strangers. My job as her owner was to keep her from having access. I have also had escape artists. We re-fenced and put hotwire top and botttom. That was more to protect the dogs than people. I lost several much loved pets because they were hit by cars. That was when I was young but it made me super careful about allowing them outside a fenced yard.

You don't say how old she is or when this started. If she is old and been with you for years and this is new behavior, it could be a medical problem.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry you're having to go thru this. I do understand how a dog can become part of your family. Mine certainly do...as do our goats!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Please don't think that we have not given this solution a lot of thought and a lot tears and worry for me. Our pyr is at least ten years old, maybe more, (I would have to go back and look at the papers). The point is, we are morally and legally responsible for her actions. I cannot go through another incident in which I have to worry if the sheriff will appear to take her away.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

If this is new behavior it is probably medical, possibly senility. If that is the case, you are doing the right thing.

With the information you originally posted, it sounded like a younger dog that discovered she could get out and was protective of her home. That's the biggest reason people were upset at the idea of putting her down.

I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Ten is old for a Pyr. You might be able to rehome her, but few people would take her. Could you possibly put her on a tether? A cable that runs between the house and tree or garage, so she could be outside yet not leave the yard?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

linn said:


> Please don't think that we have not given this solution a lot of thought and a lot tears and worry for me. Our pyr is at least ten years old, maybe more, (I would have to go back and look at the papers). The point is, we are morally and legally responsible for her actions. I cannot go through another incident in which I have to worry if the sheriff will appear to take her away.


I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. I too, have a ten year old Pyr and while he has never snapped at anyone in his life (nor do I expect him to) if something like whats happening with yours came up, I would choose to put him down also. I wouldn't stress him by rehoming him or taking the chance of him biting any one else. Good luck to you!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Sometimes you have to put dogs down, I deal with this alot so I ask myself is it a last resort. 
I think where someone is thinking you contradict is in the statement "because she is too protective of our home" 

At 10 plus if that is the only problem and it is not medical, I'd just find a way so the dog cant reach the front door _(or where ever deliveries go) _i.e. run, overhead cable, even a car axle pounded into the ground. 
Good luck


----------

